# Minipatch?



## Sturmi (3. März 2010)

Hallo,

als ich ebend in Wow eingeloggt habe hat mein WoW nach eingabe des Passwortes einen Patch runtergeladen. Hattet ihr das auch? Bin etwas verwirrt. 

Bitte um Antwort


----------



## Amosys (3. März 2010)

Moin


ja hatte ich auch und seitdem kann ich mich nicht mehr einloggen.... bin gerade am Repair-Tool dran.


gruß Amo


----------



## campino76 (3. März 2010)

bin im Büro und hab da kein WOW, kann also nix dazu sagen, ausser dass es Mittwoch ist.. ^^


----------



## Sturmi (3. März 2010)

Also ich hab nach dem Patch auch eine Fehlermeldung bekommen, aber ich konnte ohne Probleme einloggen


----------



## fBx (3. März 2010)

Bei mir auch so, Minipatch geladen und seitdem "Die Spielversion konnte nicht überprüft werden".


----------



## domes (3. März 2010)

gleiches Prob. wie beim 2. Aber nach ner repair Runde und anschließendem neu laden von patchdaten funktionierts wieder. Was der patch bringt weiss ich allerdings auch net ^^.


----------



## Shinychen (3. März 2010)

Hatte das Prob. auch. Nach einem Reboot gings aber direkt.


----------



## horus85 (3. März 2010)

Moin, hatte ich auch, ABER jetzt kann ich mich nicht mehr einloggen. pw is richtig email auch?

bei mir steht dan saowas von, 

spiel konnte nicht gestartet werden, evt sei eine datei kaputt?

und jetzt grad eingelogt und es geht nach 4versuchen wieder was das???

gruß


----------



## Zemos (3. März 2010)

Gleiche Problem hier. Blizzard Hilfe genutzt und fündig geworden. Installiert bitte http://www.microsoft...&displaylang=de dann gehts wieder.


*Sicherheitsupdate für Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Service Pack 1 Redistributable Package ATL*


----------



## Amosys (3. März 2010)

So Repair-Tool durchgelaufen, Fehler behoben....läuft wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Viel Spaß iG


----------



## DasGehirn (3. März 2010)

kann mich auch nich einloggen, repair tool läuft ^^


----------



## Kafka (3. März 2010)

Jop selbes Problem xD Naja das wird schon wieder^^


----------



## Leodegan (3. März 2010)

Moin,

wurde aus dem Spiel katapultiert für den Minidownload. Anmelden ging im zweiten Versuch.

Hat jemand Patchnotes gesehen? Ging so schnell - keine Ahnung, was geändert wurde.


----------



## Bo0m (3. März 2010)

Also bei mir will der nichts runter laden konnte mich ohne Probleme einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cochainatic (3. März 2010)

Windows NEUSTART hat bei mir geholfen - warum auch immer cO


----------



## Shadria (3. März 2010)

Sturmi schrieb:


> ...
> einen Patch runtergeladen. Hattet ihr das auch?
> ...


Soeben eingeloggt..... kein Download... kein Patch... nix.... alles normal.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windelwilli (3. März 2010)

Ich denke mal, die ICC-Buffs wurden implementiert. Aber braucht es dafür einen Patch? Keine Ahnung...


----------



## Cochainatic (3. März 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Soeben eingeloggt..... kein Download... kein Patch... nix.... alles normal.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo auf Win XP wird auch nicht gepacht, aber auf VISTA hatte ich Patch download und Einlog-Problem


----------



## Muahdib (3. März 2010)

Denken heist nicht Wissen ... die Debuffs sind nur auf dem Testserver bisher vorhanden ... und werden
dann wohl auch mit dem Patch der dort ist erst erscheinen .


----------



## Windelwilli (3. März 2010)

Muahdib schrieb:


> Denken heist nicht Wissen ... die Debuffs sind nur auf dem Testserver bisher vorhanden ... und werden
> dann wohl auch mit dem Patch der dort ist erst erscheinen .



Eben nicht! Du lesen Buffed-News??


----------



## Skylo (3. März 2010)

Bin grad in der arbeit und kann leider nicht spielen -.- aber hoffe das es nix gröberes ist will heut Abend zocken


----------



## DasGehirn (3. März 2010)

Cochainatic schrieb:


> Jo auf Win XP wird auch nicht gepacht, aber auf VISTA hatte ich Patch download und Einlog-Problem



ich hab XP und es wurde gepatcht !


----------



## Kjarrigan (3. März 2010)

Skylo schrieb:


> Bin grad in der arbeit und kann leider nicht spielen -.- aber hoffe das es nix gröberes ist will heut Abend zocken




Fail, Never Play on a Patch Day!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Würd jetzt gern erstmal von der Arbeit abhauen und mal nachschauen was Sache ist, muss aber wohl oder übel (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) bis heute abend warten...

Hoffe aber auch mal das das wirklich nur ne Kleinigkeit ist und schnell geht (oder überhaupt, jemand schrieb schon das bei XP z. B. nicht gepatched werden muss, ich mag mein Win XP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

MfG Kjar


----------



## Kafka (3. März 2010)

Hmmm ich hoffe mal das hat kein grösseres Problem mit Win7 xD


----------



## Muahdib (3. März 2010)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Eben nicht! Du lesen Buffed-News??



die hab ich ned gefunden aber das wichtige auf mmo Champ ... Debuff wurde auf den europäischen 
Servern eingeführt .


----------



## Bo0m (3. März 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Hmmm ich hoffe mal das hat kein grösseres Problem mit Win7 xD



Ich nutz W7 und wie gesagt keine Probleme - kein Download.

Edit: Update wurde beim zweiten einloggen runtergeladen kann mich aber weiterhin einloggen.


----------



## DANYDEDR (3. März 2010)

Bei mir auch dieses kleine Update, dann istn kleiner Patch durchgelaufen, aber alles ging danach ohne Probleme.
Benutze Windows 7 64bit.


----------



## Mace (3. März 2010)

patch geladen, eingeloggt und keine probleme


----------



## Kafka (3. März 2010)

Bo0m schrieb:


> Ich nutz W7 und wie gesagt keine Probleme - kein Download.



Dann haste glück, hab auch Win7 und hab das selbe Problem wie die Anderen.


----------



## merc91 (3. März 2010)

habe windows viste und musste den patch downloaden. log in und zocken ging ohne probleme oder fehlermeldungen.

mfg


----------



## Shadria (3. März 2010)

Cochainatic schrieb:


> Jo auf Win XP wird auch nicht gepacht, aber auf VISTA hatte ich Patch download und Einlog-Problem



Da sich deine Antwort auf meinen Beitrag bezog:

Ich nutze kein XP ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich nutze Win7 64 Bit..... und wie gesagt: kein Patch... nix.

EDIT: grad gelesen das bei jemand nach dem 2. WoW-Start gepatcht wurde -> WoW komplett beendet.... WoW wieder gestartet -> Download Patch -> autom. Installation -> WoW startet ohne Probleme.


----------



## Kafka (3. März 2010)

Ha Nachdem Repair.exe durch war wurde nur kurz nach gepatcht und nu geht es wieder!


----------



## Meeragus (3. März 2010)

Jop mini Patch hats bei mir auch geladen und installiert, hab windows 7. Nachm Einlogversuch kam ne Fehlermeldung: Ihre im vorraus bezahlte Zeit für diesen Account ist abgelaufen ect...achja...schon seit einem Monat *grins* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scørpius86 (3. März 2010)

Cochainatic schrieb:


> Jo auf Win XP wird auch nicht gepacht, aber auf VISTA hatte ich Patch download und Einlog-Problem



So ein Blödsinn warum wird bei meiner WoW-WinXP Installation der genauso runtergeladen wie auf Linux und Mac`?? Von wegen nur Vista.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber hauptsache seinen Senf dazu geben ^^


----------



## fBx (3. März 2010)

fBx schrieb:


> Bei mir auch so, Minipatch geladen und seitdem "Die Spielversion konnte nicht überprüft werden".



Geht wieder, ohne irgendwas gemacht zu haben ^^


----------



## Cocalibre (3. März 2010)

Bei Vista-Nutzern vor dem Patch den Launcher als Administrator ausführen, dann geht eig alles gut.
Ansonsten Rechner Neustarten.


----------



## Ishbal (3. März 2010)

Patch über Launcher geladen, Installation fehlgeschlagen, rät zu Neuinstallation. Neustart brachte nichts. Dann hab ich direkt die WOW.exe gestartet und der Patch wurde im Spiel geladen, neu gestartet installiert...und läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das noch als Tipp wenn jemand Probleme haben sollte damit, und nich ewig auf das Repairtool warten will.


----------



## normansky (3. März 2010)

Hi,

bei Vista Home Pre musste ich erst das neue Win-Update installieren, anschließend den Rechner neu starten (Vista verlangte das jedoch nicht) und danach WoW als Admin ausführen.
Dann klappte es wieder super! 

Edit: (für den Schreiber unter mir)

Ich habe das automatische Update von Vista ausgestellt und führe diese immer manuell durch


----------



## Balaur (3. März 2010)

süß 108 besucher lesen dieses thema^^

aber btt ich starte immer direkt über wow.exe und da lief bei mir (vista home prem.) alles reibungslos.


----------



## Sarjin (3. März 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Soeben eingeloggt..... kein Download... kein Patch... nix.... alles normal.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja da alle Spells von WoW AUCH im Client gespeichert sind.


----------



## worldofwarcraftfreak (3. März 2010)

einfach als admin den patch runterladen dan funzt es
war halt bei mir so

lg


----------



## Dark Guardian (3. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



....... und es ist Optional. Aber die Pros nehmend en Buff natürlich trotzdem mit.... ist aj nicht sod as man sich mit DBM und Co. das Spiel nciht shcon eifnach genug macht.

Meinte neulich einer aus der Gilde im TS "wie du hast kein dbm als tank? das ist doch pflicht..." tjoah... wenn ich auch ohne AddOn sehe wann Boss XYZ was castet dann belaste ich meinen Rechner doch nicht unnötig.


----------



## pixeljedi (3. März 2010)

moin

also in 1k winter steht n neuer rüssi meister neben den typ auf dem mammut,n troll aufm raptor
der stand gestern abend noch nich da
hat im angebot: umhänge,halskette,schultern....,viel spass beim shoppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg klaina


----------



## Balaur (3. März 2010)

der stand schon vorher da, kA jetz ob er mit 3.3 kam aber auf alle fälle ist der nich neu


----------



## Tengulino (3. März 2010)

Meldet euch auf euren PC's als Admin an, dann klappt es auch mit dem DL und dem installieren.
Dann braucht man das Game nicht reppen


----------



## xiereon (3. März 2010)

ich hatte das auch aber ich hab es öfter das ich mich danach nicht an melden kann aber ich habe einen kleinen trick gefunden, bei mir und meinen freunden klappt der immer und wir brauchen kein repair dafür , also ihr müsst in eure wow datei gehen dann auf wow.exe klicken anmelden und den patch downloaden,  dann funzt es^^ bei mir und meinen freunden auf jedenfall^^


----------



## normansky (3. März 2010)

Tengulino schrieb:


> Meldet euch auf euren PC's als Admin an, dann klappt es auch mit dem DL und dem installieren.
> Dann braucht man das Game nicht reppen


So ein Käse... mit Win 3.1 kann das was werden, aber sonst nicht!
Ohne Update von Win, egal ob automatisch oder manuell geht es deffinitiv nicht!



Zemos schrieb:


> Gleiche Problem hier. Blizzard Hilfe genutzt und fündig geworden. Installiert bitte http://www.microsoft...&displaylang=de dann gehts wieder.
> *Sicherheitsupdate für Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Service Pack 1 Redistributable Package ATL*


Man sollte natürlich auch mal den Tread lesen bevor man einfach mal so antwortet!


----------



## normansky (3. März 2010)

xiereon schrieb:


> ich hatte das auch aber ich hab es öfter das ich mich danach nicht an melden kann aber ich habe einen kleinen trick gefunden, bei mir und meinen freunden klappt der immer und wir brauchen kein repair dafür , also ihr müsst in eure wow datei gehen dann auf wow.exe klicken anmelden und den patch downloaden,  dann funzt es^^ bei mir und meinen freunden auf jedenfall^^


2,5 Seiten Tread und du bringst es nicht mal fertig dies zu lesen... das schrieben nun bereits zig andere User auch!


----------



## Creciente (3. März 2010)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=12730335571&pageNo=1&sid=3#4

Anmeldungen als Admin am PC sind nicht notwendig.
Damit sollte es auch funktionieren.

Gruß Cre

P.S. Konnte mich heute morgen nach dem Patch auch nicht mehr einloggen. Ebenfalls die Meldung, dass die Spieleversion nicht mehr verifiziert werden konnte.
Werde heute abend ausprobieren obs klappt.


----------



## Balaur (3. März 2010)

also wenn das win update nicht älter als nen monat is braucht man es definitiv nicht.. also ich hab nichts updaten lassen.. ich öffne wow immer direkt über exe da mir der launcher sowieso egal ist und kam nach kurzem patchen von vll 20 sek rein und alles schick.


----------



## normansky (3. März 2010)

Balaur schrieb:


> also wenn das win update nicht älter als nen monat is braucht man es definitiv nicht..



Seltsam, ich mache täglich Updates mit Vista und brauchte *Sicherheitsupdate für Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Service Pack 1 Redistributable Package AT

*Von welchem Win redest du?


----------



## Balaur (3. März 2010)

meinte vom windows vista update. ich schau hin und wieder mal nach neuem aber update nicht ständig, mein letzer war irgendwann anfang februar und wie gesagt ich konnte das patch problemlos aufspielen und dann einloggen.

aber gut, bei windows kanns vll auch an einem vorherigen sicherheitsupdate gelegen haben der dieses neue notwendig macht, das kann ich natürlich nicht wissen und ist bei microsoft ja nicht allzu verwunderlich *gg

aber wie gesagt ich nutz vista home premium und musste zum patchen und einloggen nix machen außer wow starten. wie gesagt ich starte immer nur über exe (via verknüpfung aufm desktop^^)


----------



## Starfros (3. März 2010)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, die ICC-Buffs wurden implementiert. Aber braucht es dafür einen Patch? Keine Ahnung...



wenn es ein neues Icon für den Buff brauch , musst du die daten haben . Also muss man was runterladen.


----------



## Reo_MC (3. März 2010)

Download: 1 Minute
Patchen: 5 Sekunden
-----------------------------

1 Minute 5 Sekunden, dann zulassen dass der veränderte Launcher gestartet wird, einloggen, kein Problem.


----------



## Dado Bojic (3. März 2010)

Tach, 



also bei mir hats dann geklappt als ich als Administrator ausgeführt habe...probierts mal 
MfG Dado


----------



## simony (3. März 2010)

Grad AK 25er gewesen.
Ich seh gar keine DMG Zahlen. oO
Recount zeigt mir das ich welchen mache, aber die werden nicht eingeblendet. <.<


----------



## Fremder123 (3. März 2010)

simony schrieb:


> Grad AK 25er gewesen.
> Ich seh gar keine DMG Zahlen. oO
> Recount zeigt mir das ich welchen mache, aber die werden nicht eingeblendet. <.<


Hm, warst Du vielleicht als Heiler dort? xD Nein Spaß beiseite, sind sicher noch einige kleine Kinderkrankheiten, werden hoffentlich bald behoben.

Wir haben auch Vista Home Premium zu Hause und bei meiner Süßen (bin auf Arbeit) gings heut morgen erst auch nicht. Hab ihr dann gesagt sie soll mal wie bei den letzten Patches WoW via Rechtsklick aufs Startsymbol als Admin ausführen und wie bei anderen hier hats gefunzt, WoW läuft ohne Zicken. Und auch nix mit irgendnem Patch für C++ oder sowas von Nöten.


----------



## N00blike (3. März 2010)

Wenn es nicht klappt einfach als administrator ausführen dann sollten keine fehlermeldungen kommen....
Hatte ich jetzt bei den letzten 3 patches ich denke heute werde ich es wieder machen müssen mal sehen...

Wenn recount nicht läuft dann klappt die auslesung des kampflogs nicht! Einmal neustarten bzw zur not einmal recount neu drauf machen dann sollte es wieder gehen.


----------



## Alkonaro (3. März 2010)

Hallo liebe Leute,

Ka. obs schon einen Thread darüber gibt aber ich habe ein extremes Problem mit meinen WoW Launcher (Das was kommt wenn man aufs Icon klickt).
Es ist nämlich so das ich nach einem Doppelklick feststellen muss das der Launcher nach einer Sekunde sich wieder schließt...das ging schon lange so.
Doch da heute patching Day ist kann ich wow nicht starten(vorher konnte ichs nachdem ich superschnell Enter gedrückt hatte).
Nach ein paar versuchen kam ich ins Wow-Einloggmenü wo ich mich auch anmeldete und da den Patch downloaden wollte.
Dann stand dort irgendetwas vonwegen ging nicht weil...
Was kann ich tuhen damit der Launcher wieder voll funktioniert ?

Übrigens hab ich Wow schon einmal Deinstalliert und neu Installiert trotzdem ging es nicht

lg,Alkonaro


----------



## Freakypriest (3. März 2010)

rechtsklick als Administrator ausfühern?


----------



## Alkonaro (3. März 2010)

Hab ich gemacht " Dieses Programm wurde durch eine Gruppenrichtlinie geblockt" ??


----------



## muffel28 (3. März 2010)

Na ja ich habs problem der Launcher ladet den patch. Dann kommt die Meldung das er eine uninstall Temp Datei net installieren kann. Ordner gibts und die Uninstall is dort auch drinn? EDIT: PROBLEM GELÖST mit ADMIN


Für was ist der Überhaupt der Patch?


----------



## Alkonaro (3. März 2010)

Naja danke trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab jes im Public Ordner aufen Updater geklickt und jez gehts wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann geschlossen werden...danke


----------



## Blanvalet (3. März 2010)

Bei mir kommt:

"Patch fehlgeschlagen, da eine gewisse Datei \Uninstall.xml temp nicht erstellt werden konnte.

Zur Problembehebung müsste ich entweder neuinstallieren, oder das Problem beheben.
Aber wie behebe ich des?

Edit: Hier die gesamte Fehlermeldung!



Der Patchvorgang ist fehlgeschlagen.
  Die Datei "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Blizzard Entertainment\WORLD OF WARCRAFT\Uninstall.xml.temp" konnte nicht erstellt werden. Falls dieser Fehler auch weiterhin auftritt, verwenden Sie bitte das Reparaturprogramm. Gegebenfalls muss das Spiel deinstalliert und anschließend neu installiert werden. Sollte sich das Problem durch diese Maßnahmen nicht beheben lassen, kontaktieren Sie bitte unseren technischen Kundendienst. (InstallerFile::Create)


----------



## steven9797 (3. März 2010)

ich wollte heute den neuen patch installieren da kommt ne meldung: es funktioniert nicht !
ich weiß was mann dagegen machen kann aber kann mir jemand sagen wie ich verhindern kann und den patch ohne zwischenfälle installieren kann

danke im voraus

mfg.: steven9797


----------



## Gnomii (3. März 2010)

steven9797 schrieb:


> ich weiß was mann dagegen machen kann aber kann mir jemand sagen wie ich verhindern kann und den patch ohne zwischenfälle installieren kann



Dann mach es?


----------



## normansky (3. März 2010)

N00blike schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht klappt einfach als administrator ausführen dann sollten keine fehlermeldungen kommen....
> dann sollte es wieder gehen.


Noch einer der des Lesens nicht mächtig ist...


----------



## Kerosin22 (3. März 2010)

Patch 3.3.3??? hab ich was verpasst mach mal augen auf das ist nru ein kleiner inhaltspatch mehr ned


----------



## j4ckass (3. März 2010)

Patch 3.3.3 ist atm nur auf dem PTR. Also wird der erst in ein paar Wochen live gehen.


----------



## Neik (3. März 2010)

Huhu, 
bei mir geht es leider immer noch nicht, trotz als Admin und als Kompabilitätsmudos ausführen zeugs da...
Repair hab ich schon durchlaufen lassen.
Benutze Vista Home 32 bit, hab mir auch schon das neuste Update geladen...

Falls jmd tolle Ideen hat :>

thx schonmal und so
 Die Datei "Data\deDE\base-deDE.MPQ" wurde nicht gefunden. Falls dieser Fehler auch weiterhin auftritt, verwenden Sie bitte das Reparaturprogramm. Gegebenfalls muss das Spiel deinstalliert und anschließend neu installiert werden. Sollte sich das Problem durch diese Maßnahmen nicht beheben lassen, kontaktieren Sie bitte unseren technischen Kundendienst.

das ist die fehlermeldung die kommt


----------



## Ginkohana (3. März 2010)

Hilfe verweigert....nutz die Suchfunktion....


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/145000-minipatch/
(steht sogar in den Topics on Top...)


----------



## Ginkohana (3. März 2010)

Er meint den Minipatch....

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/145000-minipatch/


----------



## Nàrdinel (3. März 2010)

Hi,
ka was du für ein Betriebssystem nutzt!
Ich habe Windows 7 und bei mir ging der patch erst als ich "als Administrator ausführen" gemacht habe (rechtsklick auf das WoW-Symbol)

Vielleicht hilfts. =)


----------



## steven9797 (3. März 2010)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> Er meint den Minipatch....




ja den meinte ich sry wenn 3.3.3. nicht stimmt


----------



## KingNothing22 (3. März 2010)

Meine Mama hat immer gesagt man soll nur um HILFE! rufen wenn man auch in gefahr ist und dringend hilfe braucht...

ansonsten...wurde alles gesagt ^^


----------



## Fluenza (3. März 2010)

ich hab vista:rechtsklick auf das wow symbol,dateipfad öffnen,per wow.exe spielen (net launcher) dann einloggen,bei der anfrage auf patch bestätigen ,warten und es sollte gehen (ist bei mit immer so,da sonen wow ordner davon net erstellt werden kann,ka wieso)


----------



## Fluenza (3. März 2010)

hoffe es hilft dir,wnen net einfach repair durchlaufen lassen


----------



## Chathpt (3. März 2010)

... HOLT MICH HIER RAUS!


----------



## Trollstrolch (3. März 2010)

Leodegan schrieb:


> Hat jemand Patchnotes gesehen? Ging so schnell - keine Ahnung, was geändert wurde.



Hast nix verpasst, es gab keine Patch Notes - wohl eher ein Hotfix serverseitig oder so,
im off. Forum hat *Areatius* (Blizzard-Mitarbeiter) gepostet


> Hallo Veronia,
> 
> das Update von heute war nur ein kleines Tools Update.
> 
> Gruß



Edit:
Noch 'ne Topic, die vielleicht hilft


----------



## Yorra (3. März 2010)

Lieber wie ein Assi flamen anstatt ihm zu helfen....Gz ihr Kellerkinder


----------



## Kaobaan (3. März 2010)

jemand der erfolgreich die Suchfunktion dodged und die Sticky's pariert, hat keine Hilfe verdient. 
Warum auch?


----------



## redzac007 (3. März 2010)

PTR Patch Download ---> http://www.wowwiki.com/Patch_mirrors%28PTR%29


----------



## redzac007 (3. März 2010)

Patch downloads gibts sonst hier ---> http://0daypatch.de


----------



## Tamîkus (3. März 2010)

seit ich das ding instaliert hab hat ich heut 8 dcs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eloquia (3. März 2010)

Hallo an alle,

leider muss ich alle WoW-Patches aus dem Internet manuell downloaden.

Und heute wurde ein Mini-Patch eingeführt. Nun kann ich aber keinen Download für diesen Minipatch finden!

Könnte mir wer bitte einen Tipp geben, wo ich diesen Download finden kann. 
Bitte einfach so viele Internetseiten posten, die diesen Patch beinhalten!

Danke!


----------



## Eloquia (3. März 2010)

Weiß das keiner? Schade, dann kann ich wohl nie wieder WoW spielen?!

Kommt schon, bitte, einer weiß das bestimmt!


----------



## hamerpala (3. März 2010)

den Patch kannst du einfach mit dem downloader downloaden der ist recht winzig, glaube 2MB oder so.

MfG 
pala


----------



## hamerpala (3. März 2010)

Hab den Beitrag ebend erst komplett gelesen sry für den post...


----------



## Eloquia (3. März 2010)

hamerpala schrieb:


> Hab den Beitrag ebend erst komplett gelesen sry für den post...



Sry, für den Doppelpost!

"mit dem Downloader downloaden"?
Wie soll das gehen? Der Blizz Downloader funktioniert nicht, ich muss die Patches immer aus Seiten wie WoW-Source downloaden, aber auf diese Seite komme ich momentan nicht. Und ich weiß nicht, wo ich sonst den Patch herbekommen soll. Habe schon überall gesucht.
Wahrscheinlich ist er so winzig, dass man ihm gar nicht zum Downloaden freigibt.

Doch, bestimmt schon!
Hat einer das gleiche Problem? Wie hast Du es gemacht?

Thx for answers


----------



## TankerOne (3. März 2010)

mal ne blöde frage: warum tuts dein blizz downloader nicht ?
26mb sind doch nicht die welt. hat bei mir nicht mal ne minute gedauert, bis es fertig war.


----------



## Morgolosch (3. März 2010)

Mir gehts grade genauso, bin auch am suchen nach dem patch


----------



## Eloquia (3. März 2010)

TankerOne schrieb:


> mal ne blöde frage: warum tuts dein blizz downloader nicht ?



Ich komme auch nicht auf die Seite: wow-europe.com
Der Grund: Es ist gesperrt, aber das ist nicht so wichtig, solange das Spiel noch läuft.
 	Ich bitte, nicht weiter danach zu fragen, sondern lieber mir zu helfen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke


----------



## Morgolosch (3. März 2010)

das alte problem mit der Uninstall-Datei die es mir unmöglich macht den patch normal zu downladen


----------



## Lygoth (3. März 2010)

easy going,
einfach "wow.exe" starten, dann wird das update ingame runtergeladen und ihr umgeht den installer


----------



## Bo0m (3. März 2010)

Warte halt nen Tag oder so vielleicht kannste ihn dann von dort runterladen.


----------



## Stillersturm (3. März 2010)

Hi, bei mir hat das zuerst auch nicht funktioniert mit dem Patch.
Habe dann WoW als Administrator ausgeführt, dann hat es geklappt (ich verwende Windows 7).

Viel Glück!


----------



## Eloquia (3. März 2010)

Lygoth schrieb:


> easy going,
> einfach "wow.exe" starten, dann wird das update ingame runtergeladen und ihr umgeht den installer



Geht nicht: Wenn ich mich eingeloggt habe, steht dort: "Patch erforderlich."
Klicke ich dann auf: Download steht dort: "Patch konnte nicht gedownloadet werden, weil ...usw."


----------



## Eloquia (3. März 2010)

Stillersturm schrieb:


> Hi, bei mir hat das zuerst auch nicht funktioniert mit dem Patch.
> Habe dann WoW als Administrator ausgeführt, dann hat es geklappt (ich verwende Windows 7).
> 
> Viel Glück!



Bin bereits Administrator...


@Bo0m: Ich erbitte ja hier hilfe von euch, um nicht ein Tag oder länger warten zu müssen


Es würde auch helfen, wenn ihr mir den genauen Namen des Patches nennen könntet.

Danke ;-)


----------



## Eden Aurorae (3. März 2010)

Gib mal bei deinen Router alle Ports für WoW frei und starte die Launcher.exe als Adminestrator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eloquia (3. März 2010)

Eden schrieb:


> Gib mal bei deinen Router alle Ports für WoW frei und starte die Launcher.exe als Adminestrator
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe leider keinen Zugriff auf meinen Router, und ich weiß, dass der Besitzer des Routers absichtlich den Port für WoW sperrt!

Daher ist es mir nur möglich Patches aus den Internet zu downloaden.
Und deshalb suche ich einen Anbieter für diesen Download...finde nur keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem Danke für den Versuch!


PS: Den Patch 3.3.2 habe ich und ist soweit ich weiß der zweit neuste.
 	Der neuste fehlt mir... Also muss der Patch 3.3.2.1 oder sowas 
 	heißen?...

Pls Help, bin ganz wirr vor Suche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 	Hast Du was gefunden, Morgolosch?


----------



## Dunedin (3. März 2010)

http://wowsource.4pl...oadspatches.php

Der aktuelle Patch bei wowsource ist der von heute, man beachte einfach mal Datum und aktuelle Patchnummer. Und komm mal runter, nur weil ein Patch nicht funzt, bricht die Welt nicht zusammen.


----------



## Eloquia (3. März 2010)

Dunedin schrieb:


> http://wowsource.4pl...oadspatches.php



Danke, Dunedin.

ABER^^ Wie schon genannt, kann ich die Seite nicht betretten (gesperrt)... Vllt kannst du einfach die Datei irgendwie hier rein posten, die ich downloaoden muss oder so?

Wäre super nett

PS: Ist ja nicht schlimm, dass der Patch nicht funktioniert, aber es funktioniert auch WoW nicht und heute ist einer meiner wenigen freien Nachmittage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schwertfisch07 (3. März 2010)

Hallo,


hat noch jemand das Problem, das seit dem Mini-Patch die noch offenen Quests rechts nicht mehr angezeigt werden?

Auch nach WOW- und PC-Neustart bleiben sie verschwunden....


----------



## Dunedin (3. März 2010)

http://ftp.freenet.de/pub/4players/hosted/worldofwarcraft/patch/wow-3.3.0.11159-to-3.3.2.11403-dede-patch.zip


----------



## Eloquia (3. März 2010)

Dunedin schrieb:


> http://ftp.freenet.d...-dede-patch.zip



Habs gedownloadet. Dann steht dort nur: 

Der Blizzard Updater konnte nicht gestartet werden.
 Der Patch braucht nicht ausgeführt zu werden. Er erfordert die Version 3.3.0.11159 von "WoW.exe". Die Version 3.3.2.11403 ist bereits installiert.

Trotzdem steht immer noch, wenn ich wow.exe öffne und mich erfolgreich eingeloggt habe:
Patch erfordert.

Das verstehe ich alles nicht mehr.

Ich starte jetzt mal meinen PC neu und mach repair.exe ...mal sehen.

Aber wem etwas einfällt, pls einfach sagen, danke trotzdem!


----------



## schwertfisch07 (3. März 2010)

Dunedin schrieb:


> http://ftp.freenet.d...-dede-patch.zip



Und was soll das sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orgoron (3. März 2010)

Hatte auch Probleme die Repair ausführen neu starten und dann sollte es funzen,


----------



## gando66 (3. März 2010)

HI, ich hab auch ein ähnliches Problem, mir wird auchangezeigt das ein neuer patch kommt aber wenn ich auf den "Neu Starten" button klicke steht ja : Patch konnte nicht erfolgreich angewendet werden!... kann mir jemand helfen pls!


----------



## Eloquia (3. März 2010)

gando66 schrieb:


> HI, ich hab auch ein ähnliches Problem, mir wird auchangezeigt das ein neuer patch kommt aber wenn ich auf den "Neu Starten" button klicke steht ja : Patch konnte nicht erfolgreich angewendet werden!... kann mir jemand helfen pls!



/sign

genau dieses problem habe ich auch schon länger. bin gerade dabei:

repair starten (in wow-ordner)	überprüfen+zurücksetzten	...danach werde ich dann neu starten, ich sage dann bescheid, obs geht

Und wenn ihr das gleiche Problem habt bzw. hattet, sagt wie ihr es pls macht


----------



## Technocrat (3. März 2010)

Eloquia schrieb:


> Ich habe leider keinen Zugriff auf meinen Router, und ich weiß, dass der Besitzer des Routers absichtlich den Port für WoW sperrt!


Damit wir uns klar verstehen: aber WoW spielen kannst Du dann? Und wie bitte soll das gehen?


----------



## WackoJacko (3. März 2010)

Mit dem Minipatch war für den Dmg buff im ICC 25er HC für LK

Und ich hatte keine Probleme beim einloggen.

Würde einfach das machen was Eloquia geschrieben hat.

mfg


----------



## Shizo. (3. März 2010)

Cochainatic schrieb:


> Jo auf Win XP wird auch nicht gepacht, aber auf VISTA hatte ich Patch download und Einlog-Problem



???
Hab XP und es wurde geladen 
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Bei mir lief alles ohne Probleme


----------



## Roperi69 (3. März 2010)

Cochainatic schrieb:


> Jo auf Win XP wird auch nicht gepacht, aber auf VISTA hatte ich Patch download und Einlog-Problem



Also ich als XP User sage: Unfug. Ich hatte eine Minipätsch und keine Log In Probleme.


----------



## Eloquia (3. März 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Damit wir uns klar verstehen: aber WoW spielen kannst Du dann? Und wie bitte soll das gehen?




Die Ports von Blizzard sind offen.


!!!!!!ACHTUNG!!!!!!!!!!

Jeder, der ein Problem mit dem Minipatch hat, aufpassen:

1.) WoW-Ordner öffnen
2.) Repair starten
3.) Überprüfen UND Zurücksetzten
4.) WoW starten und viel Spaß beim Spielen!!!


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So geht´s! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und danke @ all für die Hilfe!


/close


----------



## Feindflieger (3. März 2010)

Roperi69 schrieb:


> Also ich als XP User sage: Unfug. Ich hatte eine Minipätsch und keine Log In Probleme.



Jop mit XP gabs bei mir auch keine Probs.


----------



## gando66 (3. März 2010)

Hey !!!! Danke 

hab den Repair.exe schon am laufen 

hoffe das es wie bei dir ist und es klappt ( wenn es dann nicht an Windoof 7 liegt )


----------



## nemø (3. März 2010)

Mit Ubuntu gehts super cremig


----------



## Easteregg (3. März 2010)

Also das is ein Vorbereitungspatch... ich habe Win XP und es wurde gepatcht

LG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (3. März 2010)

Ich hatte keine Probleme mach dem Patch. Es handelt sich dabei eigentlich nur um den 5% Buff für ICC.

Versucht mal den Patch extern zu laden und noch einmal zu installieren, vielleicht zieht er nochmal was drüber.


----------



## redzac007 (3. März 2010)

*LEUTE es war nur ein Launcher UPDATE *

siehe http://0daypatch.info/include.php?path=content/news.php


----------



## axela (4. März 2010)

hiho, nur eine kurze frage, warscheinlich auch falsches theard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber der automatische blizz download packts mal wieder nicht
kann mir jemand ein link geben zum akutellen patch ? 
danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (4. März 2010)

www.4players.de


----------



## Pappalula (4. März 2010)

Der Downloader schafft das schon. Nur musst Du unter Windows 7 oder Windows Vista Wow als Administrator starten (es wird eine temporäre Deinstallationsdatei im systemverzeichnis angelegt, das darf ein normaler Benutzer aber nicht)


----------



## axela (4. März 2010)

danke habs /closed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hikaro (4. März 2010)

meinste 3.3.2? der is scho länger du und 3.3.3/5 is no ned da oder steh ich auf der leitung?


----------



## Bighorn (4. März 2010)

Er wird den aktuellen Hotfix meinen.


----------

